# Fuse Box



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

A real fuse box. wood box, Edison base fuses. Fun to see how it was done.

http://r.ebay.com/FirF2B

Not enough room for wires, Asbestos hazard Neutral is not bonded to ground (OK there is no neutral and no ground) There may be other minor issues with using this.

Frank


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

made in


fdew said:


> A real fuse box. wood box, Edison base fuses. Fun to see how it was done.
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/FirF2B
> 
> ...


 I see the old Trico Colortop plug fuses made in Milwaukee. I think, they only made Clip-Clamps for loose cartridge fuse clips and a form of oilers for machines and motors, that had sleeve bearings. 
Interesting, but hardly worth a C-note.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I wonder if the seller knows they're auctioning hazmat?

Those asbestos lined boxes are a dime a dozen; not sure why they think it's worth $200.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Big John said:


> I wonder if the seller knows they're auctioning hazmat?
> 
> Those asbestos lined boxes are a dime a dozen; not sure why they think it's worth $200.


I agree, I would like one for my display, but not at that price.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Big John said:


> I wonder if the seller knows they're auctioning hazmat?
> 
> Those asbestos lined boxes are a dime a dozen; not sure why they think it's worth $200.


Why do you have to rain on his parade?


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is one I spotted in a B&B


----------

